# Mentor



## SifsMom (Jun 18, 2013)

Looking for a mentor near Auburn, WA. I would like to show my GSD, but have never shown before. Am looking for guidance, and help with training her for the show ring. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I would check on the AKC site for the club in your area and contact them. They may have recommendations and know of classes that are being offered. You could also visit a dog show and ask around. Your breeder may also know.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

American show ring or Euro show ring?


----------

